# Sidewalk Pricing per sq ft



## lizard (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi im looking for some rates as to what to charge for sidewalk pricing per sq ft, i will be either using a ventrac or a bobcat with a broom or plow.

Also if salt is included in price per sq ft or does that need to be added.

sidewalks are 12 ft wide by approximately 7000 ft long.

thanks


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

lizard;1492516 said:


> Hi im looking for some rates as to what to charge for sidewalk pricing per sq ft, i will be either using a ventrac or a bobcat with a broom or plow.
> 
> Also if salt is included in price per sq ft or does that need to be added.
> 
> ...


depends on what you want to make after paying for very thing. Labor, cost of equipment, fuel, insurance, % for mainting the euipement, divided by sqft then times whatever % you want to for profit and theres your number. Do the same with ice melt.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

For bigger properties I usually charge by the # for salt, and by the hour with a minimum for each peace of equipment or per man hr.


----------

